# Immune treatments in the news



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

There's a news video on the BBC website about a lady who had immunes to help her have a baby after 4 losses

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-derbyshire-47332884/i-was-made-allergic-to-my-husband-s-sperm

Xxx


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Interesting, thanks. Is that the matching test Dr Georgy does? LIT?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes I believe so: I know it’s often one of the treatments that people are wary of so good to see it helping people  xxx


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

But isn’t it hard to say that for sure the immune therapy was the one that made her have the child?
You  can’t just say based on one case...or even a few that a treatment is successful. 
To say a treatment is successful you need world wide studies and trials with everything taking into account. Until I see something like that in the news (probably never) I’ll still be wary when it comes to treatments like that, especially LIT.


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

I too had the same treatment LIT both with Dr. T in Athens & Dr. Gorgy here in the UK after several failed ivf attempts & miscarriages we finally had our boy after 7 long years. I believe trials were done in the US at the Chicago school of medicine. The late Dr. Alan E Beer pioneered this treatment theory. Now i'm currently pregnant with baby no.2   
It's good that this theory has made national news! It might just help someone else out there like me


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I don’t think anyone is suggesting one success means it’s a successful treatment for all people, just that she felt it was for her. It’s worth noting the lady wanted to publicise her experience as she felt too easily dismissed initially and I think that sadly that happens all too frequently with people who suffer miscarriage. I also think it’s good to highlight in the mainstream media that it’s not that easy to get pregnant for some people and that for many it’s a difficult road.

Unfortunately due to the difficulties in research in the area of recurrent loss we often have to make judgement calls based on a lack of information and I can’t see that changing any time soon I’m afraid xxx


----------

